# School Kit - Remind Me!



## Kei (Feb 21, 2010)

Getting J's stuff ready for school.  First day back after diagnosis.  My brain is addled.  Please let me know anything you would add...

In school bag - 

Monitor
Laminated "Blood Sugars" instruction list
Morning + afternoon snacks

In emergency box - 

Glucotabs
Glucogel
Orange juice
Digestives
Mini Milky Ways (for before PE)
Lancets
Blood glucose strips

For teacher - 

Sharps bin
Letter for teacher
Letter for headteacher about ordering Talking T1 pack from JDRF
Note for substitute teacher - to be kept in register


----------



## Mand (Feb 21, 2010)

Seems that you everything there ok. Can't think of anything else at the moment. Are your contact numbers (home and mobile) up to date?

I hope all goes well tomorrow for your little one. Do let us know. Sending good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2010)

Insulin pens?


----------



## aymes (Feb 21, 2010)

List of contact numbers?


----------



## bev (Feb 21, 2010)

School care plan? Have you spoken to anyone at J's school since diagnosis? Also, do you have a ketone meter and strips? Does your school do the glucogon injection? Emergency contact numbers. Do you know who is in 'charge' of J if he has a hypo etc. Sorry if i am saying the obvious - just trying to jog your memory! I hope his first day back goes smoothly and he feels comfortable given the change since before half term.Bev


----------



## Kei (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm speaking to his teacher tomorrow morning.  He was diagnosed last Sunday, so it has been the half-term holiday since then!

He has the ketone strips with his monitor.  We use the Optium Xceed, which can do both.

Emergency contact numbers are in his emergency box, with the office and on a detailed plan for his teacher.

No insulin pens as he's on 2 injections of Mixtard a day, and they call me if he needs Novorapid.

School don't do the Glucagon injection.  Does yours?


----------



## jimmysmum (Feb 21, 2010)

Needles? 

I dont know about glucagon and whether the school would administer that, i doubt it because they havent asked me to supply a kit, i will check that with my DSN when shes back from leave.

We are really lucky, we can see Jim's school from our house and Daisy's pre-school is a 2 minute walk away and its my freinds business so she will take extra care of our babe.

Daisy is off to pre-school in the morning too, its only a 3 hr session and she will have breakfast/rapid in the morning then half way through the session my husband is going to check her levels and give her a snack (if required) i doubt she'll need it tho as shes been shooting up in the morning after breakfast, i think another half a unit is in order in the morning. 

So much to think about isnt there. xx


----------



## bev (Feb 21, 2010)

Kei said:


> I'm speaking to his teacher tomorrow morning.  He was diagnosed last Sunday, so it has been the half-term holiday since then!
> 
> He has the ketone strips with his monitor.  We use the Optium Xceed, which can do both.
> 
> ...



Hi Kei,

Our school wont have the Glucagon as they refuse to take responsibility for it - they said they would just ring an ambulance if he collapsed. I would prefer them to have it - a lot of schools do and they have trained staff who can use it if the cirumstances require it. Would your school give a correction if one of you children needed it or do they expect you to go to school to do it?Bev


----------



## Kei (Feb 21, 2010)

We haven't asked the school to do corrections.  I can be there within 15 minutes if necessary.



bev said:


> Hi Kei,
> 
> Our school wont have the Glucagon as they refuse to take responsibility for it - they said they would just ring an ambulance if he collapsed. I would prefer them to have it - a lot of schools do and they have trained staff who can use it if the cirumstances require it. Would your school give a correction if one of you children needed it or do they expect you to go to school to do it?Bev


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hya Bev

Ive never thought about taking J's glucagon injection into school. I don't think they would as they don't have anyone to do that sort of thing. Kind of scary that they don't have it. They should. It can take more than 10 minutes for an ambalance to arrive if not more.....

gem xxx





bev said:


> Hi Kei,
> 
> Our school wont have the Glucagon as they refuse to take responsibility for it - they said they would just ring an ambulance if he collapsed. I would prefer them to have it - a lot of schools do and they have trained staff who can use it if the cirumstances require it. Would your school give a correction if one of you children needed it or do they expect you to go to school to do it?Bev


----------



## Smit (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm a primary teacher. The school should have someone to administer glucagon if your child needed it, they have epi pens for children in most schools incase of a allergy attack so don't see why not for someone with diabetes. I think it just depends though if someone is willing to do it. Usually the first aider. x


----------



## bev (Feb 22, 2010)

Smit said:


> Hi, I'm a primary teacher. The school should have someone to administer glucagon if your child needed it, they have epi pens for children in most schools incase of a allergy attack so don't see why not for someone with diabetes. I think it just depends though if someone is willing to do it. Usually the first aider. x



Hi Smit, Your right - schools will only have it if there is a 'volunteer' to administer it! This seems crazy to me as it is literally life-saving - waiting for an ambulance which could take 15 minutes to arrive is just no good in my opinion. Sadly there are no laws that dictate that a school is responsible for this sort of care - its only if they so wish.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 23, 2010)

There is absolutely no way that any child with type 1 should be on school premises without people at school knowing how to give glucagon.   If a DSN say it is not necessary she needs sacking.

This is my pet subject and I feel very very strong about this.    I have to go now but when I have more time I'll come back and tell you why and how to get proof that schools can administer it when the stupid DSN's say no need or not allowed.    That is utter rubbish and potentially very dangerous.


----------



## Kei (Feb 25, 2010)

I had a word with one of the teachers whose 23-year-old has been type 1 since a small child.  She'd be willing to do the Glucagon, so I'm getting one for the school office's fridge.


----------

